# Bendix 2 Speed Manual Spoke Length



## RustyHornet (Mar 6, 2016)

Just picked one of these hubs up, it was laced in an s7. I'm lacing it into an s2. I've calculated the spoke length to 256mm or just over 10". As I've never measured for spoke length before, I was hoping someone could confirm out there who has one of these hubs in an s2 wheel. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, Jon


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 6, 2016)

Looks like 4-cross as original would be 10 5/8"


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 6, 2016)

Interesting. I'll have to look at it again. My s2 with model d has 10 5/8" spokes with a 4 cross. The Bendix is a lot higher flange, I would have figured it would have been shorter. I've got a couple spares I'll try it out and see. Thanks.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 6, 2016)

I got 10-5/8" also measuring a wheel I have.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm just a dummy, but can you both confirm those are on s2 wheels? The s7 is about a 1/2" larger diameter and come out to about a 10 5/8" spoke. Not saying you are wrong, I just don't want to order the wrong size because I'm already short on funds for this project.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 6, 2016)

Ok. You guys are right. I laid my hub shell on top of my already laced s2 hub, lined up the spoke hole left of the valve stem on the shell and the laced hub. It measures 10 5/8. It doesn't seem right, but that's what it measures to.

Thanks! 
Jon


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 6, 2016)

Now you can use old spokes you have around the shop if you like


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 6, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Now you can use old spokes you have around the shop if you like



That's a negatory ghostrider. I've yet, and believe me I've tried, to get one out without it snapping. Stuff is too rusty and the spokes too thin. Being that this is going on a klunker, I'm thinking the new spokes are the best option.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 6, 2016)

sorry I didn't specify what rim I had.I have both an S7 and an S2 with that hub and both are the same.


----------



## spoker (Mar 6, 2016)

i think the 2 speed hub is wider,widths and diamiter and thickness all come into play when calculating spokes


----------



## spoker (Mar 6, 2016)

i dont like doing 4 cross so i usually shim 5/8 spokes s i can do 3 cross,4 cross really lays the spokes over,dont think its required,one  size spoke for multiple applications made it simpler for schwinn mfg


----------



## Intense One (Mar 6, 2016)

RustyHornet said:


> Just picked one of these hubs up, it was laced in an s7. I'm lacing it into an s2. I've calculated the spoke length to 256mm or just over 10". As I've never measured for spoke length before, I was hoping someone could confirm out there who has one of these hubs in an s2 wheel. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Jon



Funny, Jon.....I was going to ask the same question about lacing a Bendix 2 speed to S2 rims, too!


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 6, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Funny, Jon.....I was going to ask the same question about lacing a Bendix 2 speed to S2 rims, too!



Well now you don't need to! 

Thanks everyone for the responses. I'm still a noob at wheel lacing, but if 4 cross was good enough for Schwinn, it's good enough for me.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 6, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Looks like 4-cross as original would be 10 5/8"



Never done a 4 cross.....I've done typical 3 cross before.  Is a 3 cross a more durable lacing?


----------

